# White Rhino growlog



## old blue (Dec 26, 2008)

This is my first time growing white rhino, so i thought i'd start a log and share my experience with all u good people. I only had 2 rhino seeds from nirvana that i got from a friend. So after germing them via paper towel method, and then putting them into rockwool cubes, they both luckily took off. So, i then vegged them under my 400mh for 4 weeks, til they were about 8" tall, and 14" wide(i fimmed them, to keep em short and bushy. look at the 2nd node split in the last pic).  Then a lil under 2 wks ago, i put em under my 400hps and flipped em to 12/12.  At 6 days into flower, 1 proved to be fem, and then 2 days later, the other showed his balls. :-(  So, after choppin his head off, i now have 1 beautiful bushy lady, that as of today, is 25" tall, with an even canopy of about 25 branches.

Right before putting her into flower, i took 2 clones from her, that i now have to the right of her. I'll be skipping the veg cycle all together, as a test to see how much they'll grow being put directly into flowering, after forming a good root structure in the diy bubbler cloner. 

I also took 4 more clones off of her, as soon as she showed her sex, a wk into flowering, that are now in the cloner. I'll be keeping 1 as a mother, and will grow the other 3 out, while waiting for this group to be done flowering.

btw, i'm using single 5 gal buckets, dwc, changing out the water every 2wks during flowering. I'm using floranova grow and bloom nutes, with some liquid karma, calmag, and carboload(while in flower).

The last 2 days, she's grown 2-3" per night!


----------



## old blue (Dec 29, 2008)

In the past 3 days, my big white rhino girl has shot up 6 more inches to 31" tall now. And she has gotten so wide that her branches startin sagging and blocking all the light from the others in there, so i had to tie them all up to make her more compact.  Yesterday was week 2 in flower, and shes budding very nice already, cant wait til she starts gettin frosty. ;-)


----------



## TommyBres (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great so far, I'll be keeping an eye on this one. Good luck!


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 30, 2008)

kewl


----------



## ishnish (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice!    you inspire with your photography as well.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck to ya man!! I like the bucket tops. whats that all about?? whats your walls lined with?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Dec 30, 2008)

noice! :48: been wondering about white rhino lately myself...


----------



## old blue (Dec 31, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Good luck to ya man!! I like the bucket tops. whats that all about?? whats your walls lined with?



They are 6" netlids i got from my local hydro store. They're nice and sturdy and easier to change out than netpots.  And my walls are lined with insulation board covered with mylar.


----------



## old blue (Dec 31, 2008)

This big rhino is really sucking down some water. I've been adding over a gal a day, for the past week! She's also growing 2" a night as well, to now just over 36".  Her 2 clones to her right are doing very well also. The back 1 is growing much faster than the front 1, and they're both starting to show their fem parts.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice i look foward to my upcoming breeding project with this strain..

is there a big diffrence between nv white rhino and ghs wr?


----------



## old blue (Dec 31, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> very nice i look foward to my upcoming breeding project with this strain..
> 
> is there a big diffrence between nv white rhino and ghs wr?



Sorry, but i have no idea. This is my 1st experience with white rhino, and mine is by nirvana. But u will def like growin her. Shes quite the vigorous one! lol. I never thought a plant that i fimmed and flipped to 12/12 at 8" tall, would grow to over 36" tall(so far)! That means she's already 4 1/2 times her veggin height, and she's only 2 1/2 weeks into flower.


----------



## old blue (Jan 4, 2009)

Today my baby has been in flower for 3 weeks and is still growing. She is now 44" tall (58" including bucket) and has 6 main colas that far surpassed the rest in growth. I just raised the light up as high as possible, and she's growing around it. Luckily i have a cool tube, so she doesn't burn. If she grows any more, i'll have to start tying her down. For anyone that is considering growing rhino, i strongly recommend flowering her at 5-8", cause mine has gone from 8" to 44" in only 3 weeks, and i have a feeling she's not done yet. 

Pic 1- my 5x2x5 1/2' growtent, showing all my babies. (2 buckets to her right are her clones, and single bucket to her left is from a cambodian seed that my buddy gave me that is the same exact age as my big rhino. lol) 

pic 2- close up of 1 of her buds

pic 3- 1 of her clones, growing nicely.


----------



## old blue (Jan 4, 2009)

Just thought i'd post a pic that i snapped of my baby out of her cage, while i was changing her diaper. lol.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 4, 2009)

old blue said:
			
		

> Just thought i'd post a pic that i snapped of my baby out of her cage, while i was changing her diaper. lol.


 
I think I found my new screen saver!!....lol

most doms grow the best subs...You better put her in chastity before she :bolt: 





LOL


----------



## old blue (Jan 4, 2009)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> I think I found my new screen saver!!....lol
> 
> most doms grow the best subs...You better put her in chastity before she :bolt:
> 
> ...



yeah, she's startin to get a lil out of hand!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 5, 2009)

looks sweet bro, Pullin up a chair..


----------



## joseaf (Jan 6, 2009)

What nutrients are you using? What is your ppm for each stage?


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 6, 2009)

:watchplant: :48:


----------



## old blue (Jan 6, 2009)

joseaf said:
			
		

> What nutrients are you using? What is your ppm for each stage?



  I use Flora nova bloom and grow, Liquid Karma, Calmag, and Carboload.

  In veg, i start out with a small amount of grow(100 ppm), a little liquid karma(boosting it to 150ppm total) and some calmag because i use RO water.

  Then, about every 4-5 days i bump up the ppm another 150 or so, til i top out at around 900 ppm at the end of my 4 week veg.

  Then when i flower, i start out at 900ppm, but i use 50/50 grow/bloom nutes for the 1st week in flower.  

Then change the res and go to 900 ppm bloom, liquid karma and carboload nutes and slowly raise it up 100 or so, every 5-7 days, topping at 1400ppm for White rhino cause she can handle heavy nutes.


----------



## old blue (Jan 6, 2009)

Btw, i had to rearrange my grow tent today, and put her on the right side, cause she grew up past the light, so i have her taller branches growing up past the open end of my cool tube, where they still get light, but cant burn.  So i have her 2 clones directly under the light, and they're really taking off too. I'll take some pics tomorrow and post them.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 6, 2009)

Your Doing A Great Job!!You Will Be Rewarded With A Successful Grow & Dank *** Bud's!!Best Of Luck`;`Hatch`;`:hubba:


----------



## old blue (Jan 6, 2009)

HATCH said:
			
		

> Your Doing A Great Job!!You Will Be Rewarded With A Successful Grow & Dank *** Bud's!!Best Of Luck`;`Hatch`;`:hubba:



I hope so. I guess time will tell. And my last grow wasn't even as promising looking as this one, but i got 3 1/2 ozs per plant. So, i'm hoping for at least 4 from this one.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 7, 2009)

That White Rhino looks really nice.   Those clones look really nice too.  It seems like you read the instruction booklet before starting this grow, congratulations.

I hate to see you take the big plant out from under the HPS.  You can easily tie down those tall colas and put her back under it.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 7, 2009)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> I think I found my new screen saver!!....lol


 
Hell's yea I found mew background   That is one SWEET looking mother. She is so tall and BUSHY. I take it you have taken more clones then just those 3 next to her? Heck you should get way more the 4oz's on her 

Ok I thought I read your first post? I must have skiped it some how lol. Yea so you took 5 clones al together nice. Cant wait to see what the clones do.


----------



## aaonehundred (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking real good. . .I will be growing some WRhino this year also so I can't wait to see the finished product ..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 7, 2009)

aaonehundred said:
			
		

> Looking real good. . .I will be growing some WRhino this year also so I can't wait to see the finished product ..


Ditto..


----------



## old blue (Jan 7, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> That White Rhino looks really nice.   Those clones look really nice too.  It seems like you read the instruction booklet before starting this grow, congratulations.
> 
> I hate to see you take the big plant out from under the HPS.  You can easily tie down those tall colas and put her back under it.



Oh, she's still mostly under it! I just have her main colas to the side so they can grow past it. I think she's done growing taller tho. She didnt grow last night, and is starting trich production it seems now. 

Her are some more pics of the new setup. Also, her clones are already producing some nice flowers.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 7, 2009)

those look healthy for sure, you're doing great! i've got a 5 pack of white rhino from nirvana- i'm excited. it seems like they get pretty huge, i thought they were short and bushy. anyways....

they stalks look pretty thick on those. is it possible to LST the top cola's to get them under the light? i think they'd definately benefit--eitherway, awesome grow!


----------



## wasson (Jan 8, 2009)

man shes a big lady aint she


----------



## joseaf (Jan 8, 2009)

How tall is the plant. The one I have is about 24". It is suffering from Mg depletion.  I plan to run r/o water for 3 days to flush the system.  Sunday I will add nutrients to 900ppm.





[/IMG]


----------



## happiehippie (Jan 8, 2009)

good job OLD BLUE ......  i'll be watching, i to are doing the hydro 5 gallon bucket deal.     PEACE


----------



## old blue (Jan 8, 2009)

joseaf said:
			
		

> How tall is the plant. The one I have is about 24". It is suffering from Mg depletion.  I plan to run r/o water for 3 days to flush the system.  Sunday I will add nutrients to 900ppm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## old blue (Jan 8, 2009)

The weirdest thing is happening. Now that she's pounding out some flowers, she has completely stopped stinking! She went from wreaking like a dead skunk, to smelling like a common outdoor weed.  Oh, i'm not complaining, just thought that's a lil odd tho.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 8, 2009)

old blue said:
			
		

> The weirdest thing is happening. Now that she's pounding out some flowers, she has completely stopped stinking! She went from wreaking like a dead skunk, to smelling like a common outdoor weed. Oh, i'm not complaining, just thought that's a lil odd tho.


 
forgive my ignorance, i have question that may be commensence to some. In soil the plants stink more when watered....is this true for hydro?


----------



## old blue (Jan 8, 2009)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> forgive my ignorance, i have question that may be commensence to some. In soil the plants stink more when watered....is this true for hydro?



Well, cant be, for dwc hydro. Cause they're being watered 24 hrs a day. :hubba:


----------



## old blue (Jan 11, 2009)

Today my baby is at 4 weeks in flower, so i thought i'd take some pics for u guys. She has started to throw out some trichs and is starting to smell like kerosene. ;-) I decided not to tie her down, since her stalks are almost woodlike, and barely will bend. But, i'm having a lil problem. Her 6 top colas' leaves, that are even or past the light, are turning down. It looks to me as since they are above the light, they are turning down to get exposed to the light, but i may be wrong. Besides that, she's doing wonderful. She topped out at 53" tall and is just fattening up now. 

Her 2 clones beside her are also doing great! They're both about 15" tall and are budding like crazy for such lil girls.

Pics 1-3 are the big rhino, with close up of her turned down leaves.

pic 4 is one of her clones.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd say they are def. turning downward to get to some light. the rest of the plant looks ok, (maybe just a lil thirsty?) but doesn't look like any kind of deficiencies to me--but maybe a more experienced grower may notice something....? I would do what i could to get those top colas some light. those are the best buds and w/o it will be loose and not so good. 

looking at your setup, theres 2 things i might try. 
1:if you were to move the big girl over against the wall, may be able to bend her over to the left a little easier.could maybe squeeze 6" more out of your height?

2:don't know how much $ you got at the moment, but adding cfls up at the ceiling could help a little. or, if you can spare $200 or so, purchase another HPS to put over the plants on the left and move those cfls over top the big gal. if you can't squeeze another HPS in at the top of the cerling  next to the other,  you could drop those 4 plants down to the ground and hang the second HPS lower than the one on the right.


IDK-- plants are looking nice tho. just given you some ideas, maybe spur somthing you may not have thought of. maybe even stand up a flouro against that wall on the right. very nice grow no matter what you do- you could experiment with a scrog next grow...


----------



## old blue (Jan 11, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> I'd say they are def. turning downward to get to some light. the rest of the plant looks ok, (maybe just a lil thirsty?) but doesn't look like any kind of deficiencies to me--but maybe a more experienced grower may notice something....? I would do what i could to get those top colas some light. those are the best buds and w/o it will be loose and not so good.
> 
> looking at your setup, theres 2 things i might try.
> 1:if you were to move the big girl over against the wall, may be able to bend her over to the left a little easier.could maybe squeeze 6" more out of your height?
> ...



Hmmm, def cant put anything above her, since she is within an inch from the top of the tent. I think tomorrow i'm gonna try to bend those colas over lil by lil. The top inch of each are receiving only ambient light now. :-/

And i cant put anymore lights in the tent, since heat is a big issue. My temps are topping out at 85-87* unfortunately. I just ordered a 6" 250cfm duct fan to use as a dedicated vent for my light, instead of pulling air thru it with my carbon scrubber/exhaust fan combo, which im doing now.

When i hook up the duct fan, would it be more efficient to have it pushing or pulling air thru the cool tube???

Oh, and she can't be thirsty, since she has a 24hr water supply, being i'm using dwc.


----------



## old blue (Jan 12, 2009)

Welllllllll, i went ahead and bend the biggest cola over, anddddd she snapped in half on me!  Needless to say, i didn't continue trying to tie the rest of them down. lol. I think i'll just try to add a few cfls up there by the top.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 12, 2009)

DAMN that sucks really bad man :shocked: It had like 5 more weeks of flowering. You brake the plant in half or just the top cola?


----------



## happiehippie (Jan 12, 2009)

dammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## old blue (Jan 13, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> DAMN that sucks really bad man :shocked: It had like 5 more weeks of flowering. You brake the plant in half or just the top cola?



Actually she has less than 4 weeks left. My buddy grows this strain, and every time they're finished in 7 1/2-8 weeks. 

And she has 6 top colas, since i fimmed her. I only snapped the tallest of them. And it didn't break off, just kinda like supercropped. the innards snapped, and she bent over 90*. I'm hopin that the cola will heal and continue to grow. The good thing is, that she has already packed on most of her buddage, so it shouldn't stunt her growth too much.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 13, 2009)

I started flowering when the plants were 12". I bend the tallest plant today. My plant recovered from lack of Mg.  I have 4 plants, but yesterday I discovered that 2 were males. I removed them and replaced them with 2 female clones that were 12" high.
I am using Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow and Bloom with Karma


----------



## old blue (Jan 16, 2009)

It seems that i didn't do any harm to my baby by breaking her cola in half. I just left it be when it happened and she healed up nicely. Here are a few new pix the the bent over cola, 1 of her clones, and the whole setup.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 18, 2009)

Got your own little forest in there  The way you have it setup looks like a pain in the arse to change the water   Question, how big of an air pump do you have running to all 5? of your buckets.


----------



## old blue (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Got your own little forest in there  The way you have it setup looks like a pain in the arse to change the water   Question, how big of an air pump do you have running to all 5? of your buckets.



Well, i only have 3 plants going in there(1 big rhino and 2 of her clones). The plant all the way to the left, just got chopped for being a runt and pain in the ***. lol. But to answer ur question, i have 1 ecoair plus 4 pump. It puts out plenty of air for 4 plants and is virtually silent. i have to actually touch it each day to make sure it's working. 

And it's not a pain in the *** at all to change out the water in this setup. I like using the block stand setup, so u can change the height as they grow up. Very convenient if ur doing a staggered stage grow like i am.


----------



## old blue (Jan 20, 2009)

my girl is on day 37 now and is really starting to thicken up by the day. I'm guessin she'll be done in another 2-2 1/2 weeks. And her 2 clones are 10 days behind her. 

Here are a few pics.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 21, 2009)

after checking this thread im going to throw some of my nirvana rhinos in and see how it goes .top job old blue cant wait for a smoke report :holysheep: :afroweed:


----------



## old blue (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's another pic i took yesterday(5 1/2 weeks in flower) when i pulled her out to flush her, due to minor nute burn. To give the proper perspective of how big she's getting, im standing next to her. Her top 6 colas are already bout as big and long as my forearm.


----------



## old blue (Jan 23, 2009)

Grrrrrr! I was just moving my big rhino around a lil to add some nutes after a 24 hr flush, and 1 of her big colas snapped in half under its own weight. I taped her back up with electrical tape, so i hope she heals. I cant believe the weight of these colas. Her stems are super thick, but they cant handle the weight. I also had to tie her all up, cause she's now top heavy from gettin so big. I have a feeling i'm in for a NICE harvest in a few weeks.


----------



## happiehippie (Jan 27, 2009)

the tape thing works.


----------



## old blue (Jan 27, 2009)

My big rhino is about 6 1/2 weeks in flower now, so i just flushed her out again, bringing her ppm down to 290. Gonna flush her once again at the 7 week mark, and most likely chop her at 7 1/2 weeks(next wed). I can't wait, this is gonna be my biggest single plant harvest to date. I'm hopin i get at least 4 ozs from her. And then her 2 clones will be done about 1 1/2 behind her. :headbang2::farm::ccc:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 27, 2009)

I Think You Should Wait Atleast 8.5 Weeks Dont Risk It


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jan 27, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> I Think You Should Wait Atleast 8.5 Weeks Dont Risk It



 Having a few crops of nirvanas WR under my belt, I'd say he's fine at 7 1/2..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 27, 2009)

"yer my boy Blue!!" ......... Lets see some pics!!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking good mate   Yea Green House Seed Company the creater of the White Rhino says you can harvest at 7 1/2 weeks but if you want full resson production you should wait for week 9. But at 7 1/2 weeks she will be more then ready   I bet you cant wait for her to be done


----------



## old blue (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Looking good mate   Yea Green House Seed Company the creater of the White Rhino says you can harvest at 7 1/2 weeks but if you want full resson production you should wait for week 9. But at 7 1/2 weeks she will be more then ready   I bet you cant wait for her to be done



Do u think waiting that extra week would increase the yield? Or just make it a lil stronger?


----------



## old blue (Jan 28, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> "yer my boy Blue!!" ......... Lets see some pics!!



Here u go, Turkeyneck.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW thats some serious buddage you got going on there!!! Love it  !!


----------



## old blue (Jan 28, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> WOW thats some serious buddage you got going on there!!! Love it  !!



Thanks Thorn. Yeah, the buds got pretty big. This is the biggest i've produced yet. There are 6 main colas, due to fimming, and they're all bout as big as my forearm. :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice... sounds like a really great grow. So fimming is pretty much topping, but with the cut in a different place right?

You've done a fantastic job so far!! Keep it up, and congrats


----------



## old blue (Jan 28, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Nice... sounds like a really great grow. So fimming is pretty much topping, but with the cut in a different place right?
> 
> You've done a fantastic job so far!! Keep it up, and congrats



Yeah, it's like topping, but u only trim off the grow tips. When i did it, mine split into 4 tops, and then cause of stunting the growth, the 2 branches below the top caught up with the 4 tops and grew an even canopy(just short of 6' tall).


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

hehe nice one, I will have to try that - i've never done topping either, just LST so far.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 28, 2009)

Below is the information from the site I purchased white rhino:

White Rhino is our version of a decidedly good White Widow cross. This plant has heritage of Afghan, Brazilian and Indian. White Rhino is good for medicinal use because of its high THC content. The taste of this smoke is sweet and slightly heavy, a good bong smoke. Watch the maturing phase closely. After the flowers mature, wait for the onset of white crystals which will cover the flowers, in about 2 weeks, then harvest.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is a picture from the site:


----------



## old blue (Jan 28, 2009)

joseaf said:
			
		

> Below is the information from the site I purchased white rhino:
> 
> White Rhino is our version of a decidedly good White Widow cross. This plant has heritage of Afghan, Brazilian and Indian. White Rhino is good for medicinal use because of its high THC content. The taste of this smoke is sweet and slightly heavy, a good bong smoke. Watch the maturing phase closely. After the flowers mature, wait for the onset of white crystals which will cover the flowers, in about 2 weeks, then harvest.



So, does that mean as soon as crystals show up, harvest 2 weeks later?


----------



## joseaf (Jan 28, 2009)

I understand it to mean once bud are amber (usually harvest time), wait until the white crystals appear then harvest.  I will send an e-mail to the vendor to see if this is true.


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 28, 2009)

u have a sweet lookin garden old blue, im in the middle of growing a cross between white rhino and white russian( if anyone knows the name that would be nice) and they're about 1 foot high and just about as wide(i top them) and was wondering if the same thing would happen to me with the whole hieght thing once you make them flower.. should i go to 12-12 right away or? its my first time growing the strain and was thinking of gowing to 12-12 when they got to 16 inches. 

Great garden btw!


----------



## old blue (Jan 28, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> u have a sweet lookin garden old blue, im in the middle of growing a cross between white rhino and white russian( if anyone knows the name that would be nice) and they're about 1 foot high and just about as wide(i top them) and was wondering if the same thing would happen to me with the whole hieght thing once you make them flower.. should i go to 12-12 right away or? its my first time growing the strain and was thinking of gowing to 12-12 when they got to 16 inches.
> 
> Great garden btw!



Hey Kush, thanks for the compliments. And i'm not sure, i guess it depends on the pheno u have. Like i said in earlier posts, i vegged mine for 4 weeks, to 8", and then flipped to 12/12 and they shot up to almost 6'!


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 28, 2009)

wow thats insane, even more insane though, is that i have 24 of those under 1 1000w lol, im gonna wait till next watering give em a good flush and flip to 12-12, ill keep my fingers crossed. wish i could get the name of white rhino and white russian crossed:/ Thanks for the help blue


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 28, 2009)

think i may start a journal for the flowering to show what this cross can do, ive never rly heard of it before


----------



## old blue (Jan 29, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> think i may start a journal for the flowering to show what this cross can do, ive never rly heard of it before



Please do that, my friend. I wanna see what kind of potential those badboys have!


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 29, 2009)

Will do, should have pics up tomorrow


----------



## 420benny (Jan 29, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> wow thats insane, even more insane though, is that i have 24 of those under 1 1000w lol, im gonna wait till next watering give em a good flush and flip to 12-12, ill keep my fingers crossed. wish i could get the name of white rhino and white russian crossed:/ Thanks for the help blue



How about "White Russhino"?:hubba: Give me credit if you name it that, please.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 29, 2009)

joseaf said:
			
		

> I understand it to mean once bud are amber (usually harvest time), wait until the white crystals appear then harvest.  I will send an e-mail to the vendor to see if this is true.



sorry what do you mean by white crystals? do you mean the thc glands, called trichomes? these are what we look at magnified to determine harvest time. they go through clear to cloudy/milky to amber. Most people tend to harvest when they see a lot of amber, but if you prefer a more head high rather than couch-lock stoned then harvest when there are fewer amber and more cloudy.


----------



## old blue (Feb 1, 2009)

The time is near, my friends! She's at the end of week 7 today and is completely cloudy. I usually harvest at mostly cloudy/ slightly clear trichs, but this time i'm gonna let her go til week 8, to get a few amber trichs in there to make her a lil stronger. I flushed her again a few days ago, and have been adding 1/2 - 1 gal of straight RO water with some carboload everyday. Today she had a ppm of 80, so most of her nutes are flushed or used up. I can't stop going in her tent to look at her! lol. This will be my biggest yield for a single plant yet. I can't wait. Send some green mojo my way for a big yield. :hubba:

BTW, since she has a ton of lil popcorn buds and shoots towards the bottom, i decided i'm gonna try to reveg her after harvest and see if i can pull off what "puffinafatty" did with "snow white". ;-)


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 1, 2009)

GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO.
those buds are looking fantastic, gl with the re veg:48:


----------



## old blue (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, i chopped my big rhino down today. Her roots got too big, so i decided to not try to reveg her.  Woulda been too much of a pain in the a**. So, the final wet weight from her is 780 grams. And that's after trimming away as much branch material as i could. So, i'm hoping to get a dry weight of around 5 1/2-6 ozs. :hubba:  Ok, now some bud porn for u guys.


----------



## 84VW (Feb 3, 2009)

Diet, eww 

i like that yield from the one plant

what was the total veg time??


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow! cant wait to c the others, we'll need a smoke report 2:joint:


----------



## old blue (Feb 3, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> Diet, eww
> 
> i like that yield from the one plant
> 
> what was the total veg time??



That one was from seed, and the total veg time was 4 weeks. And then i had it in flower for 51 days before choppin her.  I chopped her at 100% cloudy trichs, to have an upbeat high.


----------



## old blue (Feb 3, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> wow! cant wait to c the others, we'll need a smoke report 2:joint:



The other 2 clones that i'll be choppin in a wk or 2 aren't gonna produce much. Maybe an oz each, cause i didn't veg them at all. Put them in 12/12, as soon as they thru out roots.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 4, 2009)

Good harvest bro :hubba: As the looks of it your going to have more then 5-6oz more like 10oz's. Even if so 5-6oz'z is still a good harvest   Thats whats so good about the WR 79 days total for you and look what ya got  Cant wait to do my WR grow, but really good mate cant wait to see the smoke report


----------



## old blue (Feb 4, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Good harvest bro :hubba: As the looks of it your going to have more then 5-6oz more like 10oz's. Even if so 5-6oz'z is still a good harvest   Thats whats so good about the WR 79 days total for you and look what ya got  Cant wait to do my WR grow, but really good mate cant wait to see the smoke report



I would LOVE to get close to 10 ozs, but i'm realistic. lol. The way i figure it is, with 780gr wet, that's almost 28 ozs. So, taking in consideration that i'll lose around 75% in the dry, and a lil more after trimming some more stem off, I'll get around 20% of the total weight, making it around 5.6ozs. Which i'm MORE than happy with. :hubba:  This is deff my biggest single yield to date. 

For some reason, i'm having a real hard time getting the clones that i took during flower, to root. So, i might have to try to reveg the 2 clones that are a wk out from harvest, to keep this strain going.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 4, 2009)

give them time! my white rhino white russian cross(clones) took 2 weeks to show roots on some of em..be patient, friend


----------



## old blue (Feb 4, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> give them time! my white rhino white russian cross(clones) took 2 weeks to show roots on some of em..be patient, friend



I took 3 clones from her, bout 4 weeks in flower, cause 0 out of 4 took from the ones i took from her when i flipped her to 12/12.   So far, 1 out of the 3 new ones took. I already put it in a 5 gal bucket, in my fridge box, under 5 cfls, and got 1 big root coming out the bottom of the netpot. So, i feel safe she'll make it. But the other 2 clones, have 1mm nubs coming out of their stems, that dont seem to be growing. I'll just let em be and see what happens i guess.

I have them on a heating pad this time, keeping their water at 74*. Does this seem too warm for a diy cloner temp?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Feb 4, 2009)

very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 4, 2009)

74 is fine, clones love humidit and heat


----------



## old blue (Feb 6, 2009)

I got a final yield for u all. After cutting off as much stem as i could. I have a final dry yield of 6.1ozs. My 4 biggest colas, weighed in just under an oz each! Needless to say, i'm more than happy with this grow.   For anyone that hasn't grown white rhino, i strongly recommend it. It's easy to grow. I recommend either topping or fimming it tho, cause it produces MANY big colas after. I guarantee if i just let it grow normally, under this 400hps, it wouldn't have given me this much yield.  

Btw, in the dry, it went from 780gr to 171gr, which is a loss of 78%. But i weighed it initially with much more stem, so in actuallity, the bud probably only lost 60-70%.


----------



## old blue (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, so i couldn't wait any longer to try her out. lol. She's only been in jars for a day, but i took out a tiny lower popcorn bud(big enough for bout 3 hits before disappearing). I smoked it and immediately thought to myself, "this isn't very potent ". So i went in my kitchen to make a sandwich, and then it HIT me! OMG! My body went numb and i got dizzy. I was stupid for about 3 hrs. lol. If this lil popcorn bud was this potent, i can't wait to try a properly cured top cola! So, this white rhino deff gets a double thumbs up from me.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 7, 2009)

GOOD TO HEAR!  hows the taste?


----------



## old blue (Feb 7, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> GOOD TO HEAR!  hows the taste?



Slightly harsh, but a good aftertaste. A proper curing should take care of that, tho.  From what i read, the wr is supposed to be slightly harsh tho.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 7, 2009)

thats why i asked, i heard the taste was pretty bad. As long as it gets you high


----------



## old blue (Feb 7, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> thats why i asked, i heard the taste was pretty bad. As long as it gets you high



No, its far from bad. I smoke mine from a short glass bowl, so everything is a lil harsher than other methods. I like it.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 7, 2009)

whats ur methog for curing man?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 7, 2009)

"woohoo yer my boy Blue!!" haha I probably already said that... NICE HARVEST!


----------



## happiehippie (Feb 9, 2009)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMITTTTT  shell be ok.......pour the light too her now!!!!


----------



## old blue (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are my 2 clones i took off the big plant and had flowering beside her. I ended up choppin them at 8 wks. Was gonna wait til they were 50% cloudy 50% amber, but ALL the fan leaves turned yellow and died in the last few days, so i chopped them.  Theyre only 27" tall, since i put them right into flower as soon as they rooted. But i think i'll still get over an oz from each.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice:aok:


----------

